# Por Larranaga Petite Coronas



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

They're back...I'm just sayin


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> They're back...I'm just sayin


Off and on


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

burninator said:


> Off and on


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Gargamel said:


>


:r I mean they seem to be around one minute and gone the next.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

burninator said:


> :r I mean they seem to be around one minute and gone the next.


Yup, because they're that good.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> Yup, because they're that good.


:tpd: Thank goodness for those times when they're around.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Well they are 07's so I'm assuming it's from a new crop and a new shipment.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Get the Coronas instead......much better cigar!
hehehehehe


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Get the Coronas instead......much better cigar!
> hehehehehe


Let me pull those right up Bruce...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Get the Coronas instead......much better cigar!
> hehehehehe


No fair teasin'...well, maybe it is fair.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Get the Coronas instead......much better cigar!
> hehehehehe


Done


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> Well they are 07's so I'm assuming it's from a new crop and a new shipment.


Feb 07... the ones from 2 weeks ago at least.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes they are back, but realy never left.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

They are back, and they are yummy!:dr 

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

All stacked up in a box of 50, looking likesome yummy Vienna Sausages.
Darn nice indeed.
Killing off the remaining few of a box split.
Tears soon to follow once they are all gone.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Is this the time when people join the thread and talk about how they've always been available or they were notified in May of 05 that they'd be here last month?

Just trying to be helpful to the guys who seemed to have missed the boat last time. Some of the vendors that did have them, people were not aware of and some of the prices were (and still are) outrageous.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Feb 07... the ones from 2 weeks ago at least.


Holds for this week as well.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Nothing like coming late to the game but I just finished reading the article about Albert & Michael Argenti in the Spring Issue of Cigar Magazine titled "A Tale of Two Argentis". Those silver boxes make them look mighty fine. I'm sure that the photo does not do them justice from the sound of this thread.
I assume that is the cigar being drooled over here:dr .
(Sorry I am slow reader )

I was watching a couple of my boys take an after school swim giving me an excuse to slow down and have a cigar. (Partagas D.R. Robusto).

The Argenti's "Exile" is something to look forward to as well.

—Richard


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> All stacked up in a box of 50, looking likesome yummy Vienna Sausages.
> Darn nice indeed.
> Killing off the remaining few of a box split.
> Tears soon to follow once they are all gone.


:tpd: , couldn't have said it any better! :ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

How do these compare to Boli PCs in terms of flavor?


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> How do these compare to Boli PCs in terms of flavor?


Different :ss :fu

Like comparing chocolate and vanilla--both have their merits. One is not necessarily better than the other, all things remaining the same. The PLPCs seem a slightly more subtle smoke...more finesse than the punch of a Boli PC. But I'd counter that if I were smoking, say, a fresh PLPC next to a 2-year-old Boli PC...

Difference in flavor profile? Ugh--these are two highly respected vitolas, so there's a metaphoric representation for both cigars that will go in any direction you want. Suffice it to say that both are *rich* cigars, with tons of flavor, and if you dig one chances are you'll dig the other.

Now, go get a PLPC and find out for yourself!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't see any around and haven't for a few weeks.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Quint said:


> I don't see any around and haven't for a few weeks.


Try checking here.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Try checking here.


:tu excellent advice Jon.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Quint said:


> Someone want to PM me with whose got them I don't see any around haven't for a few weeks, much appreciated


Dude, you have been here long enough to know better than that.

*Don't ask don't tell policy*


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you people serious. You've got to be kidding me. Give me a break with this bull. The rules are chatting about sources and names is done via PM which is exactly what I requested. All the box splits that go on around here the requests made in make a make a wish, the pics from PIFs and contests and bombs and your busting my ass about about a simple request going out to friends.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Quint said:


> Are you people serious. You've got to be kidding me. Give me a break with this bull. The rules are chatting about sources and names is done via PM which is exactly what I requested. All the box splits that go on around here the requests made in make a make a wish, the pics from PIFs and contests and bombs and your busting my ass about about a simple request going out to friends.


Sorry, Quint. No bull.

Rule #1 states:

*1) DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans in the United States.*

You cannot openly ask someone to PM you with a source. Now, if you want to PM someone in particular asking them, that is a totally different story.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Peter

'nuf said


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

You know what, my mother in law is laying in hospice expected to pass today. I'm just trying to past the time here in the forum today. I think I've done quite a bit in this forum to establish myself as a decent member in the short period of time that I've been a member. Spent months trying get a decent discount for members on MRN, a book of which I already have so I'm not even going to benift from it. Run contests participated in other ways...ah whatever nevermind..........don't need this right now to stressed out


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Quint said:


> You know what, my mother in law is laying in hospice expected to pass today. I'm just trying to past the time here in the forum today. I think I've done quite a bit in this forum to establish myself as a decent member. Spent months trying get a decent discount for members on MRN, a book of which I already have so I'm not even going to benift from it. Run contests participated in other ways...ah whatever nevermind..........don't need this right now


I'm truly sorry about your mother-in-law. You, your wife, and your family will be in my prayers.

I, too, have done quite a bit in this forum to establish myself as a decent member. I still must abide by the rules.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm truly sorry about your mother-in-law. You, your wife, and your family will be in my prayers.
> 
> I, too, have done quite a bit in this forum to establish myself as a decent member. I still must abide by the rules.


Thanks for your prayers

My mistake, sorry


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm truly sorry about your mother-in-law. You, your wife, and your family will be in my prayers.
> 
> I, too, have done quite a bit in this forum to establish myself as a decent member. I still must abide by the rules.


:tpd:

Your family is in my thoughts, Quint.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Your family is in my thoughts as well, Quint.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Brian.

Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Quint said:


> The rules are chatting about sources and names is done via PM which is exactly what I requested.
> 
> your busting my ass about about a simple request going out to friends.


Sorry about your Mother-in-law, prayers sent.

If you are looking for a source from friends, send them a PM rather than asking them to send you a PM in a thread...thanks for understanding.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

thoughts and prayers to your family quint.

its good to see the gorillas acting as a community. life happens and its good to know we got a group like this to turn to.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers guys. My mistake, I'm a member of a few forums where a somewhat ambiguos post such as mine is accepted and not against the rules. I just forgot where I was and didn't have have a clear understanding about what rule violations are allowed and which ones are not allowed. I wasn't trolling for sources, it was an innoccent non-challant request. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Get the Coronas instead......much better cigar!
> hehehehehe


Sure thing. I'll just throw them in with my next order of Nectares. :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Nothing like coming late to the game but I just finished reading the article about Albert & Michael Argenti in the Spring Issue of Cigar Magazine titled "A Tale of Two Argentis". Those silver boxes make them look mighty fine. I'm sure that the photo does not do them justice from the sound of this thread.
> *I assume that is the cigar being drooled over here*.
> (Sorry I am slow reader )
> 
> ...


Wrong PL's. Those are the nc version. Remember, this is the Habanos forum. :ss

Prayers sent, Quint.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just finished an early 06 . Nice flavor, bad burn. These have come a long way in the past few months. I have 2 cabs of these and I truly believe that they will be awesome in 5 years.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Wrong PL's. Those are the nc version. Remember, this is the Habanos forum. :ss
> 
> Prayers sent, Quint.


I said I was a slow reader, guess this proves it. I appreciate you taking the time to point that out. Sorry to disturb your thread.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Just finished an early 06 . Nice flavor, bad burn. These have come a long way in the past few months. I have 2 cabs of these and I truly believe that they will be awesome in 5 years.


lucky. TWO cabs!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Brian,

My prayers to you and your family. I can't imagine the pain you and your wife are feeling right now.

Thanks for putting the MRN group buy together. I should have my book soon thanks to you. !


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Prayers to you and your family in this hard time.

I have never had a PLPC, but been thinking about picking up a cab. I was wondering about the comments concering difficulty to find in stock until I saw the price disparity between vendors with PLPCs in stock and not in stock - wow.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

mtb996 said:


> Prayers to you and your family in this hard time.
> 
> I have never had a PLPC, but been thinking about picking up a cab. I was wondering about the comments concering difficulty to find in stock until I saw the price disparity between vendors with PLPCs in stock and not in stock - wow.


:tpd: Seriously. That's a big jump right?


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

mtb996 said:


> I have never had a PLPC, but been thinking about picking up a cab. I was wondering about the comments concering difficulty to find in stock until I saw the price disparity between vendors with PLPCs in stock and not in stock - wow.


It's definitely worth waiting on the lower cost vendors to get some in stock.

Also, I think an interesting aspect of this hobby is that it's not an instant gratification pursuit. It's all about timing and patience. (Oddly I have very little of each). How many other obsessions are juxtaposed with waiting and aging?


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm starting to see them pop up at more place, now i just need my place to get em in stock.


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Get the Coronas instead......much better cigar!
> hehehehehe


:bx


----------

